# Big Bob's WIPS Scripts



## robgb (Jan 7, 2017)

I've been using the WIPS scripts to spruce up my old Opus 1 library, adding my own UI, etc., but one thing I'm not particularly fond of is the WIPS UI. Bob did some amazing things, and I'm certainly grateful, but he was no designer. He made all the WIPS scripts perfview, but also locked them, so there's no way to go in and remove that line.

So, I'm wondering if there's a way to remove the make_perfview command from a locked script by using another script in another slot. I know this probably seems silly, but seeing all those tabs at the bottom of the instrument has been driving me nuts for psychological reasons I can't begin to explain... 

Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 7, 2017)

I actually discussed this with Bob, I discovered that if you middle-click where the edit button should be it would open the script edit window, it wasn't password protected either - I don't know if Bob fixed this in a later version though.


----------



## robgb (Jan 7, 2017)

d.healey said:


> I actually discussed this with Bob, I discovered that if you middle-click where the edit button should be it would open the script edit window, it wasn't password protected either - I don't know if Bob fixed this in a later version though.


Unfortunately, he must have fixed it with the later versions. No matter where I click it goes to an "about" screen.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 7, 2017)

Well Bob gave permission for us to modify and reuse the scripts


> These scripts are the intellectual property of Robert D. Villwock and were copyrighted October 2011 by Robert D. Villwock. However, full permission is hereby granted for anyone to incorporate these scripts into their Kontakt instruments. You must however assume any and all liability for using them and I provide no assurance or guarantee that they will perform in any specified way. If you wish to modify these scripts in any way, you can only do so if you also rename the scripts and remove the WIPS name and logos from all displayed panels. You must also clearly identify yourself as the author of the derivative work (both externally and in the About popups).



I've also seen some other libraries that are using a modified version of WIPS behind the scenes so I guess it would be alright for me to provide you with them here - although they may not be the most recent version. BTW accessing a locked script isn't too hard, you can use a RAM monitor or memory dump to get at them, it just takes a bit of trial and error.


----------



## robgb (Jan 7, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Well Bob gave permission for us to modify and reuse the scripts
> 
> 
> I've also seen some other libraries that are using a modified version of WIPS behind the scenes so I guess it would be alright for me to provide you with them here - although they may not be the most recent version. BTW accessing a locked script isn't too hard, you can use a RAM monitor or memory dump to get at them, it just takes a bit of trial and error.


Thanks so much!


----------



## d.healey (Jun 11, 2018)

Does anybody here have the original uncompiled source code for WIPs? I'd like to adapt it for HISE if I can but the compiled code is unpleasant to deconstruct.


----------



## P.N. (Jun 12, 2018)

d.healey said:


> but the compiled code is unpleasant to deconstruct.



I figured out some stuff when i created a front GUI, but it was a labour intensive process.
And i was just starting scripting at the time. Imagine how hard it was for me... there was new stuff everywhere.


----------



## Asd (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi everybody 

How can I control a script in the first field
On and off button in another script box for the same library

Example:
I have a legato script together on and off button and as you know it does not work well with arabic microtuning in the same box but it works if legato is in the first box and microtuning in the box or the second box

How do I move the power button only from the first legato field to the second microtuning field and control legato or mono from box microtuning


----------

